# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Link tải Phần mềm VisualBasic 6

## nguoiloantin

```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NQzQwGR/Visual-Basic-6-Pro-Full-ISO.7z
```

----------


## pesttykl

Anh chị em ơi.help me.hjhj.Em đang học trí tuệ nhân tạo.Em đang cần một bản demo về giải thuật cây quyết định.Ai có cho em với.gửi giùm em vào email này nha.
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> cảm ơn nhiều nha.

----------

